# Soap Business Question



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

For those of you who have been selling soap for a while, what percentage of your annual soap sales come from the holiday season? 
Do sales drastically drop off in January and February?

I'm trying to work on my 2009 plan. But since we haven't been selling for a whole year yet, I don't know how much sales peak in November. 

Anybody willing to share how their sales vary throughout the course of a year? 

Thanks,
PJ


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

November and December sales are already twice as big as they were last year, which is a little less than a thrid of all soap sales. I have big sales right after Christmas as stores restock. Selling raw unwrapped soap for resale, I expect spring, as markets open up and does freshen to be huge again like last year.

But pre christmas is bigger than all other holidays combined, and I do alot of business Valentines day.

I don't know how you will plan ahead, just soap, store soap for future sales. I have a huge client of 750 bags for Christmas that I got because another soaper didn't have the stock. This is down from over 1200 last year. But in planning for the 1200 bags, I at least will 'maybe' not run out of soap like I did last year.

I hope my business doubles each year, so if I was planning with that in mind, that is how I would do it.

For sure there is no profit for a long time, 2 years for me, as I put everything back into supplies. I am at 50% right now, which is very nice...but I also factored in my salary before profit. If you don't pay yourself first nobody will.

In talking to another soaper she talked about the profit she made at the end of the year that she used to go to a soaping confrence on the east coast, took her husband etc....but if she doesn't pay herself a salary was that really profit? I just don't look at things like that. Vicki


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks Vicki, that helps so much. Agreed - it's not profit if you haven't paid yourself. 

And what exactly did you mean by, being at 50% right now??

Thanks,
PJ


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

That my profit, I get to spend 50% of it now, the other 50% goes back into the business to either make more products, recently to start a new tolietry line, and to buy more molds. Vicki


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

November and December sales are very big for me with me working full time at it.. it does slack off in January and Feb, not much tho, because it helps dry winter skin here in the North and that is what my customers want. but I do make a few Valentine sales.. I have never tried very hard to go after the Valentine Day sales..
My sales drop in the summer mostly, again not too much as that is when my gift shop sales multiply.. I sell to about four gift shops that do a pretty good business, they get the customers in the summer time.
I don't do too many Holiday themed soaps, instead I just concentrate on making soap year round, changing scents occasionally..
Christmas is my very busy season, that said the rest of my year stays pretty steady in sales.. 
I too did not make much profit the first years, I expected this being a new business.. buying molds, trying different recipes etc.. all cost you money in time and products.. once you get going and stick with your molds, recipes etc.. you spend less money, because you know what you want and get your time frame down into getting it done.. I still do a few shows a year, but only certain ones that I have done good at previous year.. 
Barbara


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks Barbara. That's really helpful. I'm very big on planning and it helps so much having a general idea of what to expect. (Which you never really can from a new business).

We're doing a lot of shows right now getting our name (and soaps) out there. It is exhausting, but it is really paying off. I hadn't ever intended to do shows, but with all the children, it is actually turning out to be a good venue for us. 

We're doing a big New Year's show and then I'm hoping to have a bit of a break to really rebuild inventory. Plus we're taking a family vacation in January (Grandma's taking us to Disney World - she works there - woo hoo!). So it sounds kind of strange, but I'm hoping January is more calm than November was. 

Anyway, thanks for the input!
PJ


----------



## Nigilover (Oct 29, 2007)

Just wanted to chime in a thank you also. It is nice of you all to share your business info. I am basically seeing the same trend--- huge Christmas, then another half as much Valentines ( especially if you make soap in heart molds!) then a slow down. My spring and summers have been ok, just not as huge as holidays. Planning is tough--- what is huge at one show, for example Black Rasberry Vanilla, doesn't sell at all at the next. It is very hard to plan! Someone just bought out the remaining Oatmeal Milk & Honey bars as a phone order--- I only sold 1 at my last show and that one is always a hit. I try to have at least 2 dozen curing of each scent all the time............ which reminds me, I need to get soaping.............! :lol


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes, Nov. and dec are the huge months and then I actually LIKE a few months of slow business, just keeping up with my website until about april when things pick up again. By may I am in full swing with two farmer's markets to support, plus my site, but it still doesn't beat the nov/dec and I only do 2-3 craft shows. The rest is off my website, repeat gift set orders and the like


----------

